

Amazon customers get lockers at Staples  - flavio87
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/11/easy-amazon-customers-get-lockers-at-staples-to-avoid-missed-deliveries/

======
srlake
YC's Bufferbox is battling back:
[http://www.blogto.com/city/2012/10/bufferbox_wants_to_put_an...](http://www.blogto.com/city/2012/10/bufferbox_wants_to_put_an_end_to_failed_delivery_notices/)

Now in 7 Eleven's, train stations and Sobey's (grocery stores).

